# for sale! sweet car! 2003 VW Bug ;] pimped out!!:] perfect condition



## madmatter (Mar 24, 2007)

2003 Diesel, Charcoal Gray with twin silver racing stripes. AT, Black leather interior,all pwr. Quick car!
Perfect condition, mods include
rims and tires
chipped
injectors
exhaust
Stripes
Heavy tinting windows
Email [email protected] for pics or PM me.
pm for more details and pics.
make offers

Matt 








































a very fun little car to drive ! pm me for more details 
thanks for checkin out the ad! :]
MATT


----------



## jhicken (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: for sale! sweet car! 2003 VW Bug ;] pimped out!!:] perfect condition (madmatter)*

Nice pictures, what kind of camer do you have?
-jeffrey


----------



## madmatter (Mar 24, 2007)

hey i used a nice new cannon ... and ill send you specs later:] lol sorry i dont got it yet i just got


----------



## madmatter (Mar 24, 2007)

bump


----------



## tomm9298 (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: (madmatter)*

Sorry, but that is not leather
It's leatherette


----------

